# HELP URGENT! I think I may have inadvertently killed my fish!



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a few minutes ago I was doing weekly water maintenance on my cold water aquarium as I have done thousands of times. Only this time I had my husband, who is off work on holiday, assisting me.

By assisting, what I really mean is gabbing away at me until my brain switched off. Of course I go and put over 10ltrs of untreated tap water back into the tank 

As soon as I realised my mistake I added the tap safe treatment.

I'm now worried I've buggered up the tank by killing all the bacteria and my fish are sentenced to death


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I've done that before and they are ok, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you can actually buy bacteria in a bottle from aquarist shops, hope your fish are ok.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I am keeping a close eye on them and they all seem fine. It took me so long to get the tank just right cycling wise, I could just kick myself.



thedogsmother said:


> I think you can actually buy bacteria in a bottle from aquarist shops, hope your fish are ok.


I have some of this and the powdered bacteria which I have added after leaving the water treatment for a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I wouln't worry, assuming you've only changed a fairly small percentage of the tank's water (around 25% or less) any new and chlorinated water will soon be diluted and any chlorine will dissipate into the atmosphere. Many fishkeepers add untreated water to the tank via a garden hose and add the dechlorinator after.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

You should be fine. Particularly if your tank is large- then 10L will be a relatively small amount to be diluted throughout the rest of the water. If you're really worried a quick ammonia test will set your mind at ease but I wouldn't think it necessary! In an established tank the bacteria are also rather quick to replace themselves. Even with definite testable ammonia "spikes" I have found my filter bacteria recover completely in a 72 hour period.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

The tank is 125ltrs, so I suppose 10ltrs isn't that much in compairson. I just had this awful OH ****! moment after I tipped the last of the bucket in.

It's just I had no end of problems getting the tank to cycle in the first place I was dreading losing all my fish and going back to square one.

All the fish seem normal and the tank is looking great.

ETA I have just noticed a few of them are trailing pale green poo. Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The tank is 125ltrs, so I suppose 10ltrs isn't that much in compairson. I just had this awful OH ****! moment after I tipped the last of the bucket in.
> 
> ...


In that case there's no need to panic... 

Have you fed any vegetable matter (peas, spinach etc) within the last couple of days? Any undigested remnants will come straight through the digestive tract and be egested as green faeces.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

No, just there usual fish pellets and flakes. I usually am to give them peas or live food once ever other week. I'm not sure if I should be feeding fresh food more often. However I have terrible trouble getting hold of live foods for them.

Ah, they have shredded their live plants, so it could be that. 

Is trailing long poos a sign of anything?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Is trailing long poos a sign of anything?


No, it's just a bit sickening when you see it float off into the tank... 

If the fish have been consuming live plants, the I think we can safely put that down as the cause.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you so much Pleccy!

It's good to know that I have unlikely caused any problems and my fish aren't unwell. Some of the 'streamers' as I call them got to some quite impressive lengths. But all bottoms are normal now.


----------

